# How much doxycycline should I give to my sick cockatiel?



## Shamans (Nov 29, 2012)

Okay first of all, there is no vet near by. The nearest so called vet is 30 miles away so "Go to a vet ASAP" is no good for me. 



I just got a grey female cockatiel with the plan for her to hopefully mate with my existing lutino when she is old enough. She seems to be sick, at the bottom of the cage and is all fluffed up. She seems to be very lethargic as well. 


I've done some research online and seems like I need to get her doxycline. 


If any of you have some experience with this, how much did you feed your cockatiel?

Also, this is like a very common "sickness" it would seem. So if you've had a similar experience, let me know how it was.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

A vet usually tells us how much to give and you have to be VERY careful so as not to give too much. Do you have the number for this vet? You could call them, tell them her weight, and ask them what would be the recommended dosage. We don't have any vets on here that could give you the answer over the internet.


----------



## Shamans (Nov 29, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> A vet usually tells us how much to give and you have to be VERY careful so as not to give too much. Do you have the number for this vet? You could call them, tell them her weight, and ask them what would be the recommended dosage. We don't have any vets on here that could give you the answer over the internet.


Well in third world countries people aren't that helpful. There is no way he would want answer my questions without me giving him some dough.

Besides, most vets here deal with dogs (not very successfully: a vets mistake killed my dog) and cats.


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

I would strongly urge a vet visit. "At the bottom of the cage and fluffed up" is the pretty universal sign that a bird is sick--pretty much _every_ bird illness and some injuries will show these symptoms. She could have a fungal infection, or be eggbound, or be infected with a doxycline-resistant bacteria, all of which will render doxycline useless at best and actively harmful at worst. There's no at-home way to know what, specifically, is wrong and thus how to treat it.

You also can't get doxycline without a prescription, so far as I know, unless you order online. Shipping it will take longer than going to a vet.

In the meantime, keep her warm and quiet. Monitor her eating and water intake.

EDIT: If there's no reputable vet in your area, could there be bird clubs or zoos? They could be a resource. You might be able to conference with some vets in other areas via telephone or skype.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

There are some on line "ask a vet" sites. I've never used one and dont' know how helpful they are but that's an option if you can't get to a vet. Of course, seeing a vet would be better so tests can be run, etc. but you could try that.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

And a lot of dog/cat vets have gone to school for birds but can't afford to pay the money to be considered an avian vet. It can't hurt to ask, especially if the bird is showing this many symptoms. I'm sorry we can't be more helpful, but being fuffed up at the bottom of the cage is a very general description and it could be ANYTHING making her ill. 

Did you quarantine her from your boy so he wouldn't catch it as well?


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

That's really good advice. The absolute BEST vet in my area is supremely skilled in parrot medicine, diagnosis and surgery, yet he has never sought out avian certification. Although I've never asked him his reason why, I assume it's because he has enough customers and is happy with his practice as it sits. He gives my birds excellent care. The only reason I even knew about him was because the breeder of one of my birds recommended him. Everyone in town uses him, yet he would never be on one of those lists out there. I hope your bird makes it.


----------



## Shamans (Nov 29, 2012)

Well thanks for the advice. I did ask a few people to let me know if they find a good vet.



As for the condition of my bird in case some of you may be interested: still not perching, fluffy and lazy/sleeping. There is a SLIGHT improvement though. She's less lazier than yesterday (ever so slightly) and does still eat food. 

The fact that I didn't do the whole "separate them for 30 days" thing makes it a bit worse as the male pecks her sometimes when she's eating food-but it's nothing serious. It's more of a case of pecking order than fighting I believe. Especially 'cause the new female gave it a peck as well. 


Droppings seem to be normal. I am going to wait for 2-3 more days trying different types of food. Gonna yank it up on some biotics if there is still no improvement.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> The fact that I didn't do the whole "separate them for 30 days" thing makes it a bit worse as the male pecks her sometimes when she's eating food-but it's nothing serious. It's more of a case of pecking order than fighting I believe. Especially 'cause the new female gave it a peck as well.


I would move her to a hospital cage, if she's ill they could potentially hurt her. Its also bad that there was no quarantine because if what she has is contagious the other birds could get it and be ill as well. That's why the 30 day quarantine period is so important. I hope she gets better, keep us posted!


----------



## Shamans (Nov 29, 2012)

yeah maybe I should've done that. 


What on earth was I thinking when I was getting this one... Can't believe I missed her being really lazy. Let's hope for the best.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

You *really* should've done that! You need to figure out something quick for her, because chances are that your other birds will be in the same condition soon.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I hope your tiel gets better and I hope you can at least talk to a vet about her condition.


----------



## tielz (Nov 29, 2012)

I am so sorry you have a sick tiel!
I can only recommend seeing a qualified avian veterinarian with the best being one who is certified. I never recommend over the counter medications or self medicating cockatiels. 
I have had many issues over the almost 20 years of cockatiel keeping and illness can literally be life or death, plus you are putting the rest of your flock at risk. 
Avian veterinarians are, rule of thumb, always over an hour away from me no matter where I have lived. My current veterinarian is a tad over 100 miles one way. There is a closer avian vet for general things, but they cannot do a lot of the testing in house like the certified avian vet can.
I hope all goes well for you!


----------



## Shamans (Nov 29, 2012)

Help me out with this guys.

She's eating food but not drinking water. How can I shove some water down her throat?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

There's a video on delivering liquid medications at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EBUWWqqEyE&feature=related The important part starts at the 2:40 mark, you can skip the first two and a half minutes.

Instead of using plain water you could give her some Pedialyte or Gatorade; it might help perk her up. There's a simple recipe for homemade Pedialyte at http://birdboard.com/forum/topic/8602093-rehydration-electrolytes/


----------



## Shamans (Nov 29, 2012)

tielfan said:


> There's a video on delivering liquid medications at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EBUWWqqEyE&feature=related The important part starts at the 2:40 mark, you can skip the first two and a half minutes.
> 
> Instead of using plain water you could give her some Pedialyte or Gatorade; it might help perk her up. There's a simple recipe for homemade Pedialyte at http://birdboard.com/forum/topic/8602093-rehydration-electrolytes/


Thank you so much!


----------



## Shamans (Nov 29, 2012)

*Ladies and Gentleman, the Grey Cockatiel has passed away. 

Type: Normal Grey Cockatiel
Age : Around 6-7 months
Cause
of death: Unkown
Time of death: between 3 a.m and 6 a.m Pakistan state time.

May she rest in peace. *


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Please don't get any more birds if you cannot provide them with proper vet care. It is not fair to them or the rest of your current flock. I sincerely hope that your other birds aren't infected with whatever this poor girl had.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Unfortunately, I have to agree with Enigma on this one. Your bird suffered for many days because you did not provide her with vet care. If you cannot afford to provide proper vet care, or cannot travel the distance to keep your birds alive and healthy, I cannot recommend that you acquire more birds.

It is very sad that your bird suffered so much and for so long. Had you taken her to a vet, she may have survived, or you could have done the humane thing and had her euthanized to end her suffering.

You will be extremely lucky if your other birds do not become ill from what your bird just died from.

That said, I am still sorry for your loss. May your bird fly freely and RIP.


----------



## Shamans (Nov 29, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> Please don't get any more birds if you cannot provide them with proper vet care. It is not fair to them or the rest of your current flock. I sincerely hope that your other birds aren't infected with whatever this poor girl had.





bjknight93 said:


> Unfortunately, I have to agree with Enigma on this one. Your bird suffered for many days because you did not provide her with vet care. If you cannot afford to provide proper vet care, or cannot travel the distance to keep your birds alive and healthy, I cannot recommend that you acquire more birds.
> 
> It is very sad that your bird suffered so much and for so long. Had you taken her to a vet, she may have survived, or you could have done the humane thing and had her euthanized to end her suffering.
> 
> ...




Be realistic. It was a bird and birds die. Sometimes they get diseases which can not be cured unless you give them some very demanding (on money and time) treatment. 

And It's not like the people in the pet shop would've taken the bird to a vet. 

As for euthanizing it, apart from not being a supporter, I am not an inhumane animal. I can't take the life of a living being. That is for God, or if you're an atheist, mother natures job. 



For being senior moderators on this forum, I will give you guys some humble advice. Try to understand the different norms and practices of different cultures. You can't "go to the nearest vet" all the time. So if you really want to give 'advice' on birds to a general audience, understand that there is a world outside the developed world where animals get easier/better treatment than humans of the rest of the world rather than being ignorant and spitting out internet bird website cliches. 


Take care.


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

Shamans said:


> Be realistic. It was a bird and birds die. Sometimes they get diseases which can not be cured unless you give them some very demanding (on money and time) treatment.


Wow. Sorry, but if that is your attitude towards your bird's life, please do not get another. If you had a child with a serious disease, you would do everything in your power to save it wouldn't you? Not just say, oh well, it's too expensive and it'll probably die anyway. I would do anything if Munchkin was ill, because I see her as my child, and I love her so. She depends on me, much like a small child does on it's parents, and I would drive to the other side of the country, and eat noodles for a month if I had to to ensure her well being. If you cannot provide what your birds deserve, either due to your financial situation or level of commitment, maybe it would be best to take a break from bird ownership until you are in a position to do so. I feel very strongly about this. I cannot bear the thought of an animal suffering because someone thinks they are not worth the effort it takes to help them. Every life is worth any time, money and effort it takes.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah, really for you to say that, it sounds like you could care less about your birds' lives. You sound like you have no regret for allowing your bird to *suffer*. If you were slowly dying at the hands of someone else, I'm sure you might have a different view of this. I could *never* watch anything die without trying to save it! 

Please, for the sake of the animals, do not get any more birds. If you can, I would actually rehome the ones you already have to ensure they don't fall to the same fate you allowed the other bird to go through. 

I understand people living in other parts of the world don't always have avian vets to go see, but you did have a vet in your area. And you, even living in that part of the world, still have a responsibility as a bird owner to seek help for them when they need it. It is cruel to deny an animal health care. 

And as far as euthanasia goes, you did ultimately choose to end the bird's life, whether you see it that way or not. You did not seek vet care and that allowed the bird to die; you made that choice and the bird died as a result. If you would have gone to a vet, it would at least have been humane.

I hope you find a way to clear your conscience, because I know I could not and I would live with the guilt of this situation on my shoulders for the rest of my life.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

"just a bird"

no offense, but not quite the best thing to say on a bird loving forum 

true, some countries lack on some technology, but i've known some from third world country members do their very best to heal their pets, even with lack of avian vets. a regular vet could have done something.

no one on the forums here are vets, we can only offer supportive care advice, we are not authorized legally to give out dosages of medications... especially when such medications often can only be given through prescription. we offered the advice we could, so please do not ask us to do more. there is only so much someone can do through a computer 

even if you don't believe in euthanasia (i'm respectfully aware there are people against it), more could have been done for this bird, which wasn't. i hope none of your other birds get sick, and in the meantime you should keep looking for a vet to treat future problems or if your other birds get sick. this way, they can get better help.

we can tell you to keep sick birds warm, to keep them hydrated, ways to convince them to eat, how to make their hospital cages so they're comfortable. we can offer few home solutions, but sometimes after a certain point, there is nothing we can do that only a vet can do. we "senior moderators" are regular people--not vets. we are human, capable of mistake, so we do not risk giving out medicine doses--if we are wrong, it can be fatal. 

the symptoms shown could have been anything. could have been a fungal infection, bacterial infection, viral infection, egg binding, peritonitis, tumor, internal injury, psittacosis, pneumomia, metal poisoning, organ failure... without testing we can't tell what is the cause. only a vet can do testing. we can guess at times with details, but your bird's symptoms were too vague and we cannot make an accurate guess. and even so, for that reason, we also will not recommend dosages because the medicine isn't guaranteed to be the right kind. i'm sorry we could not do more, but the members of this forum are not vets. we are cockatiel lovers and owners, who's birds are not just a bird--they're family. 

i'm sorry for your loss and i hope your other birds do not fall ill. may she rest in peace and hope you continue to find further help for future reference.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm curious as to why you couldn't get her to a vet. You said there was one 30 miles away and yet you didn't even try? I understand not having the money to afford the care, but you could've at least had her seen and maybe figured out what was wrong with her. Your other birds health really does depend on it.

Euthanasia is the most humane thing you could've done in this situation. Its not you playing God. If she was going to die anyways, why prolong her suffering like you did. That makes no sense to me.

You came to us asking for help regarding her and then get upset when we can't tell you what you want to hear? I'm sorry, but we aren't certified vets either. We can't tell you over the internet what is going on inside of her. We can offer advice and support but that's about it. You asked and we gave, I'm not sure what else you expected from us?


----------



## Shamans (Nov 29, 2012)

I will try to explain this and I really hope some of you understand.

90 percent of the vets here do not have the equipment for running tests. The only thing a vet could do was diagnose from symptoms. It is for that reason almost useless to go to vets for your birds when they are that late in their sickness. 


Euthanasia is something I simply do not believe in. She wasn't going to "die anyway". What sort of attidude is that? I myself was trying to save her life and I wasn't going to give up on her by killing her!


and I didn't get upset. I got a bit dissapointed and not because I didn't get what I wanted to hear but because of the immature and ignorent replies I got after informing you guys that I lost my bird.

The world of animals over here is completely different. My advice is if you (and I'm not talking about you but those who do) want to act all "rights for birds" on a world-wide level, understand the hurdles pet buyers go through over here. 

Unless you know a reputable breeder you have to go to pet shops which are really dirty and people try to con you all the time, just like I got conned with this one. The fatallity rate of newly bought pets is really high for that reason. 

Apart from that PLENTY of birds are wild-caught from the jungle. The trade of Raw Alexandrine parrots is common despite it being banned. 

Humans do not get their rights-treatment over here. Animals is a far lesser concern. 


So before you go critisize the person who has lost a bird look at the surroundings they live in. The conditions they have to deal with. Despite being bought up in a world where chicken fights are considered common I took it upon myself to gain the knowledge and understand it is cruel. Despite meeting people all my life who boasted about how their dogs are the best fighters I took the step and told them they are wrong. This is not easy and some of you just may not understand but I am trying to inform those out there who are _genuinly_ wondering what happened to the bird and why it happened rather than being quick to prove themselves as _"aww we're bird lovers"_.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Do not insult our members; they have not insulted you and they were not deserving of a word you said to them.

I have closed this thread because there is nothing else that needs to be said about this situation. Leaving it open risks people getting into arguments with each other over the issues. If you need to further discuss the ideas in this thread, you may create a new thread or continue discussions through private messages.

Edit: *While threads may be opened to discuss the issues of this thread, please remember that flaming/bashing of the thread's original poster or other members will not be tolerated.*


----------

